# New bike show in Bristol



## Hilldodger (26 Oct 2010)

Hope to be here with the Leicester Cycle Co bikes


----------



## summerdays (26 Oct 2010)

Well I've put it in my diary ... but I note its not on the Better By Bike website yet ... maybe they will add it later once a few more details are known.


----------



## seadragonpisces (22 Mar 2011)

i like this one, i would love to go to this kind of bike show, right up my street


----------



## summerdays (23 Mar 2011)

Well if you are in Bristol on the 12th June then you can always do Bristol's Biggest Bike Ride too!!! (Registration opened yesterday apparently). (And don't try to get to the show by going down the Portway....  )


----------



## summerdays (7 Apr 2011)

More details on Better By Bike (and probably on their website).... 

http://www.betterbybike.info/expanded-exhibitor-list-for-handmade-show


----------

